# bullard double door eagle



## mmarrs1985 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello all,  new to the site and love it so far. I am in the process of removing my cheesy wood burning fire place made by superior. The wood stove I may be replacing it with is the Bullard double door eagle. However I can not find any info on the stove. I am purchasing the the stove from an older guy (88) who can't get the stove dimensions for me. I have seen pictures of the stove and it looks brand new for its age, but before I make the 2 hour drive I would like to know the dimensions, or possibly download an original owners manual. Its not an insert, its free standing. Thanks guys any help would be great,  stay cool for now and prepare to incinerate soon.


----------



## pen (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry that I can't help you with dimensions, but I am curious, are you planning on installing this stove within what is left of this pre-fab fireplace?  Or will the entire fireplace and chase be removed, and the stove installed as a freestanding unit?

Best of luck.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 29, 2014)

Info on Bullard stoves here:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/bullard-stove-company/


----------



## mmarrs1985 (Aug 29, 2014)

I am pulling the entire pre fab crap out and Re framing the area, covering it with 1/2" cement board, and porcelain tiles. It will be free standing 100%.   Thanks for the Bullard owners manual as well Bart. I will try to get pictures up before and after.


----------



## mmarrs1985 (Sep 4, 2014)

Well
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have finished the retrofit. (Almost- still deciding on mantle)  I will be moving the stove in this weekend.


----------



## begreen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sorry to say this, it looks very handsome but that area is definitely not ready for any wood stove. There is combustible wood directly on the other side of the cement board. No wood stove is safe to install there, particularly not an older stove due to clearances. What is the chimney there?


----------



## mmarrs1985 (Sep 4, 2014)

There is a four inch air gap on the back and 18" on each side behind the cement board and porcelain tile. The stove will not sit directly in the square, it will be 18" off the back wall and there is 18" clearance to combustibles everywhere else and 6" air gap on the bottom of the stove. The pipe is double wall stainless.


----------



## begreen (Sep 4, 2014)

I really hate to be the bearer of bad news. The pipe you have listed is not chimney pipe. There is wood right at the opening. This is not a safe installation. Particularly not for an old stove.


----------



## mmarrs1985 (Sep 5, 2014)

It is chimney pipe. It was purchased from a stove company. The interior pipe is 8" stainless, and the outer pipe is 12" inch stainless. I don't know what your looking at but there is no wood at any opening. The closest piece of wood to the opening is 10" away from the outside of the 12", just some rough math but I think that's 22" which is more then enough for clearance to combustibles. This is a free standing stove not an insert.


----------



## begreen (Sep 5, 2014)

I am working remote today, excuse the delay in getting back to you. I thought you had posted a picture of the pipe, but now on my computer instead of the cell phone I am not seeing it. If the pipe is chimney pipe, that is good and that is great if it is actual chimney pipe all the way up through the roof. Here is the wood I am seeing surrounding the stove. There is also the stud framing behind the stove. The Eagle requires 36" clearance from combustibles in all directions.


----------



## begreen (Sep 5, 2014)

That is not an approved shielding method. None of it protects the wood adequately nor is it according to code. Here are the approved methods and the allowable clearance reductions. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/nfpa-wall-clearance-reductions/


----------



## humpin iron (Oct 12, 2014)

NONONONONO   this is not safe.  It wont pass the OS test.......put tile and dura rock in a pan, put it on low, come back in an hour or two and put your hand on the tile.....see if you can figger out what OS stands for......
You jumped the gun, sorry for bad news, but this is SO unsafe


----------



## bholler (Oct 12, 2014)

And about the pipe you say it is 8" interior and 12 " exterior.  It sounds like prefab fireplace chimney pipe which in most cases is only tested to 1700 degrees not the 2100 that is required for a woodstove.  I might be wrong but i would double check the specs to be sure  And like everyone else said sorry to say but there is not enough clearance to combustibles there


----------

